# First proper detail



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Recently given the new motor a bit of TLC 
Snow foam using Autobrite magifoam
Wheels and bodywork decontaminated with Auto Finesse Iron Out & Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Last few stubborn marks removed with clay bar
Polished with Auto Finesse Tripple
Sealed with Auto Finesse Tough Coat
Single coat of Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer (Excellent product .. Highly recommend )
Glass cleaned with Autoglym glass polish
Wheels sealed with planet polish alloy wheel sealer
Tyres dressed with Valet Pro classic tyre dressing

Phew ....

Here are some pictures to show the hard work


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

Good job A10TT. And those wheels  
I've been looking into how I can get such a shine from my alloys.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Top effort, it looks stunning


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks cracking. Top job


----------

